# Bottle Group on Facebook is anyone wants to join!



## wilmingtonbottleboys (May 11, 2011)

Here's the link if anyone wants to join!!

 http://www.facebook.com/home.php?sk=group_122828687797536&ap=1


----------



## cowseatmaize (May 11, 2011)

Thanks Chris, maybe someday I'll join facebook but not yet.


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (May 11, 2011)

no problem man!!!  i feel ya!


----------



## ncbred (May 11, 2011)

joined...


----------



## peejrey (May 11, 2011)

Sent Request![]


----------



## Wheelah23 (May 11, 2011)

Can you only join if you're from North Carolina? [:-][8|]


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (May 11, 2011)

you don't have to be from nc to join.  anyone is welcome!!




> ORIGINAL:  Wheelah23
> 
> Can you only join if you're from North Carolina? [:-][8|]


----------



## cyberdigger (May 11, 2011)

I am want to join.. [sm=tongue.gif]


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (May 11, 2011)

you den need 2 get dare!!  []


----------

